# "Anti-Musk Bros" drive WSJ to delete his twitter account as punishment for writing a positive review



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Remember that article in the WSJ today, where journalist Dan Neil tried out the Model 3 Performance and loved it?

https://www.wsj.com/articles/first-...formance-a-thrilling-modern-marvel-1532022533

The throngs of "Anti-Musk Bros" (aka, shorts - including infamous ones like Montana Skeptic) descended on him and trolled him until he deleted his Twitter account:

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/thr...r-dan-neil-to-deletion-of-his-twitter.123162/

... then celebrated.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Note - it has not been confirmed that he deleted his own twitter account yet.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

garsh said:


> Note - it has not been confirmed that he deleted his own twitter account yet.


The account was deleted after he was relentlessly harassed and forced to defend his review. What other (realistic) possibility could there be?

https://twitter.com/Danneilwsj


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

KarenRei said:


> The account was deleted after he was relentlessly harassed and forced to defend his review. What other (realistic) possibility could there be?


That somebody used "social hacking" to convince twitter to delete the account.
That somebody managed to crack/guess his twitter password and deleted the account.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

People suck — this just hurts my soul


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Looks like he was spending a lot of time replying to them on specific issues, so it's possible he just got tired of it, needed to get work done. He'll probably resurface (based on nothing but speculation).

Elon is becoming an interesting sociological phenomenon. I just read Ashlee Vance's biography; quite revealing. I think Elon is beginning to scare people--change is hard.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Dr. J said:


> Looks like he was spending a lot of time replying to them on specific issues, so it's possible he just got tired of it, needed to get work done. He'll probably resurface (based on nothing but speculation).
> 
> Elon is becoming an interesting sociological phenomenon. I just read Ashlee Vance's biography; quite revealing. I think Elon is beginning to scare people--change is hard.


He didn't delete a post or make his account private. He deleted the whole account. And it's not a brand new account, either; he's clearly had it for a while.


----------

